
Ask HN: Do you think HN shaddowbanning new accounts is ok? - BvqxAZmrY4ZM3uH
I have created an account and immediately got shadow banned.
======
who-knows95
it is most likely to protect against spammers, when you say you are shadow
banned, what makes you think this.

